# Pair?



## RBroskie (Jan 21, 2007)

i think so, what do you think?


----------



## widmad27 (Aug 9, 2006)

hard to tell...if you can post some close up, how old are they?


----------



## RBroskie (Jan 21, 2007)

6-7 months ill try to get closer pics. im trying to get a profile shot with them both in it for comparison. ill get them up soon. thanks for chiming in!


----------

